# ردود وتساؤلات حول زاوية الـ Osha



## sayed00 (13 يناير 2008)

ابدعت مشرفنا


----------



## fraidi (14 يناير 2008)

مواضيع في غاية الأهمية ومجهود عالي تشكر علية جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## fraidi (14 يناير 2008)

اخي المهندس خليل
بعد تنزيل الملفات السابقه ومحاولة فتحها والاطلاع عليها تبين ان اربعه منها غير سليمه ولا تفتح لأن الملف تالف
ارجو الاحاطة مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 يناير 2008)

fraidi قال:


> اخي المهندس خليل
> بعد تنزيل الملفات السابقه ومحاولة فتحها والاطلاع عليها تبين ان اربعه منها غير سليمه ولا تفتح لأن الملف تالف
> ارجو الاحاطة مع الشكر الجزيل



أخي الكريم الملفات كلها سليمة وقد جربت تحميلها الآن من الموقع على جهاز آخر غير الجهاز الموجودة عليه الملفات وكلها تعمل
أرجو منك إعادة تحميلها على جهازك قد يكون حدث هناك خطأ أثناء التحميل وهذا يحدث عادة أثناء التحميل من الانترنت


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 يناير 2008)

لتكون ملفات الـ Osha متسلسلة سيتم نقل الردود والتساؤلات لهذا الموضوع


----------



## ابن البلد (15 يناير 2008)

آسف ........ مكررة


----------



## ابن البلد (15 يناير 2008)

آسف ........ مكررة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 يناير 2008)

وينك أخ شبلي إفقدنالك
من زمان لم تشارك معنا


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (16 يناير 2008)

اشكرك علي المجهود الواضح ونتمني الاستمرار علما بان الاوشا برنامج كبير جدا علي حد علمي وربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------



## سعيد يوسف (23 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## حديث القمر (27 يناير 2008)

جهد تشكر عليه م.غسان 

لي استفسار بسيط 

من اين استطيع الحصول على كامل اصدارات الأوشا باللغة العربية

لك فائق التقدير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 يناير 2008)

شكراً لك أخ حديث القمر
حصلنا عليها من خلال البحث على الانترنت ولا يوجد موقع محدد يمكن ذكره
حيث انه بعض الأخوة حملوا الملفات على مواقع التحميل ولكن هذه الملفات تزال بعد فترة من هذه المواقع
ولذلك نسعى إلى أرشفتها على منتدانا واحدة واحدة لكبر حجمها


----------



## احمدربيع (28 يناير 2008)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## sayed00 (5 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخى نبيل

بالاضافه لما عرضته احب اضيف شيئ بالنسبه للرافعات الشوكيه

تذكر انها من معدات الرفع و تحتاج اختبار سنوى لقياس مدى الحمل المسموح برفعه 
و ايضا المتطلبات الخاصه بالسائق ... التدريب .. التدريب .. التدريب

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## الصقعبي (5 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على هذا لملف الممتاز .. وأرجو وضع الكزيد ان كان لديك بقية مواضيع الأوشا باللغة العربية 
لك أجمل تحياتي


----------



## الصقعبي (5 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على هذا لملف الممتاز .. وأرجو وضع المزيد ان كان لديك بقية مواضيع الأوشا باللغة العربية 
لك أجمل تحياتي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 فبراير 2008)

شكراً لك أخ نبيل
الملف موضوع داخل رابط زاوية الأوشا بالاسم العربي:
السلامة في استخدام الرافعات الشوكية
فقد اعتمدت سياسة أن تكون الملفات مجمعة وليس كل ملف ضمن موضوع جديد


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (5 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي غسان المحترم
اشكر تلطفك بالرد على مشاركتي حول الرافعات الشوكية وبالامكان تغيير موقع مشاركاتي الى هذه الزاوية حيث انه لدي دورة تدريب اوشا بالعربية وسوف اضيف ما يمكن مع الانتباه الى عدم التكرار
وبارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## النور نوري (6 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير ياغالي وان شاء الله في موازين اعمالك

لي تساؤل


هل هذه هي جميع اقسام الاوشا؟
ام تبقى منها شيء


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 فبراير 2008)

أختي النور نوري
يوجد هناك ملفات أخرى وسنتعاون أنا والأخ نبيل على إدراجها


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (11 فبراير 2008)

نرجو تحميل باقي الملفات ان وجد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 فبراير 2008)

أخوتي نحن نقوم بوضع الملفات تباعاً ومن غير المعقول وضعها مرة واحدة


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (12 فبراير 2008)

هل يوجد ملفات اخري اخي فاذا كان يوجد نرجو تحميلها بسرعة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 فبراير 2008)

الملفات تحمل تباعاً وهذا هو الأمر الصحيح لكي يتمكن الأخوة من قراءة الملفات وليس تجميعها على الحاسب فكثرة الملفات تجعل هناك صعوبة في قراءتها وبالتالي لا تتحقق الفائدة ومن ناحية أخرى لايمكن تحميلها كاملة لكبر حجمها
يرجى تفهم الوضع وعذرنا من الأخوة


----------



## وعد صادق (22 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fraidi (5 مارس 2008)

بورك فيك كككككككككك


----------



## سليمان1 (6 مارس 2008)

مجهود متميز جداً والله شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (8 مارس 2008)

يا مرحبا بمن مر , قرأ وشكر , وهذا واجبنا لكم احبتي في الله


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (9 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير
ومنه للمزيد
شكراًًًأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 مارس 2008)

شكراً للأخ نبيل على المتابعة المتميزة


----------



## الإستشاري الجديد (26 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم ولا ملف راضي يفتح معي
ياليت تشوف لي ايش المشكله؟؟
وجزاك الله خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## اكرم سالم (3 أبريل 2008)

اشكر السيد المهندس غسان والقائمين على المنتدى وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## المدرب نت (5 أبريل 2008)

شكراً لكل من ساهم في نقل هذه المواضيع
المهندس غسان 
الأستاذ نبيل
و أسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجعلنا سالمين مساهمين في تطبيق انظمة السلامة .

المدرب نت - ابو خالد


----------



## maxjan (6 أبريل 2008)

بصراحة مجهود تشكر علية فعلا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## fraidi (6 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور

بارك الله فيك مشرفنا الكريم


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (16 أبريل 2008)

الرج امناسب في المكان المناسب


----------



## aly_zz (22 أبريل 2008)

*بارك الله فيك على كل المعلومات المهمه 
و نرجو ان تركز على موضوع السقالات *


----------



## usama_waly (17 مايو 2008)

شكراشكراشكراشكرا


----------



## احمد هيبة (21 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا مم


----------



## mhhalim_eng (14 يوليو 2008)

الأخ غسان مشرف القسم
تحية طيبه و بعد
جزاكم الله خيراً على كل ما أبدعته فى القسم
و لكن لو سمحت كل الملفات المرفوعه بصيغة
Pdf
لا تعمل و لم أستطيع تحميلها
شاكراً لحضرتك لو رفعتها مره أخرى
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## اسامة سمير (17 يوليو 2008)

مجهود مشكور وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Salmaer (20 يوليو 2008)

مشكور أخى الفاضل


----------



## شهاب السيد (27 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير ونرجو المزيد


----------



## شهاب السيد (27 يوليو 2008)

الرجاء تحديد عدد الملفات التي تشمل جميع مواضيع الاوشا حتى نتمكن من معرفة هل اكتملت ملفات الاوشا أم لا ولكم مني جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## قلم معماري (29 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## البرلسى على (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 أغسطس 2008)

*اشكرك علي المجهود الواضح*



ممدوح عباس محمد قال:


> اشكرك علي المجهود الواضح ونتمني الاستمرار علما بان الاوشا برنامج كبير جدا علي حد علمي وربنا يجزيك كل خير


100% يا رجاله


----------



## seragrefaat (6 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الملفات المهمة


----------



## علي الخزمري (19 أغسطس 2008)

مجهود رائع وجبار لكل من قام بانجاز هذه المرفقات

ولكن هل من الامكان الحصول على نسخ باللغة الانجليزيه؟؟


اتمنى ذلك 


شكرا


----------



## مهندس ميتو (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود

(رمضـــــــان كـــــــريم)


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (25 أغسطس 2008)

مجهود كبار جعلى الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (25 أغسطس 2008)

مجهود كبار جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## adelzein (29 أغسطس 2008)

مجهود رائع وجبار لكل من قام بانجاز هذه المرفقات


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً لك على هذه المشاركة المفيدة


----------



## نونيم (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يخليك ويكرمك يارب امين


----------



## رنا نور (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين أخوتي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (4 سبتمبر 2008)

thanks so much my friend


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (16 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المواضيع الجيدة والمفيدة


----------



## الطالبالصغير (22 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وتقبل الله صيامنا وقيامنا


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## as3ate (25 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله لك أخي الكريم
أسأل الله عزوجل أن ينفعنا بما هديته الينا و يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
إن شاء الله
و نقول لك
هل من مزيييييييييييييييييد


----------



## eng_74 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك على المواضيع الهامه جدا
ولكن للاسف لا يفتح معاي باللغه العربيه


----------



## الجيار (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أريد ان اشكر كل من ساهم فى وضع هذه المعلومات وجعلها تصل الينا بكل سهولة ويسر بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا كل خير.
أخوكم على الجيار


----------



## جمال عيد (28 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الطالبالصغير (1 أكتوبر 2008)

تقبل الله منا ومنكم وغفر الله لنا ولكم
بارك الله فيك الأخ المهندس على هذه الملفات القيمة نفعنا الله بها ووفقنا الله في تطبيقها بنية الامر بالمعروف ونهي عن المنكر لنؤجر عليها باذن الله....... آمــــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن.


----------



## احمدعبدالقادر (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## العبيكان (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وما قصرت


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## lakdhar (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخى على هذه المعلومات


----------



## الطالبالصغير (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك والله يحفظك


----------



## م القوصى (13 أكتوبر 2008)

أين باقى الموضوعات الخاصه بالسلامه والصحه المهنيه


----------



## eng_74 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

ياخوي الله يجعله بميزان اعمالك


----------



## استاذدكتوراحمدهشام (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*الى تقدم اكثر واكثر0000*

الاخ المهندس/غسان 
مشاركة طيبة ومفيدة وهو تعبير جيد عن سعة ثقافة وعلم واهتمام الاخوة والاخوات القائمون على الاشراف بهذا المنتدى الراقى000 تحياتنا وتقديرنا ونامل مواصلتكم هذا الموضوع الهام وملاحقة المستحدثات فيه اولا باول ليكون لكم السبق فى ذلك 00


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مجموعة رائعة
شكرا لمجهودكم الكبير
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م القوصى (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود لكن اين باقى الموضوعات مثل الاوناش المخاطر الكهربائيه والمكانيكي;;;; الخ


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي الكريم


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## محمودالحسيني (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير وبارك فيكم وزادكم من فضله وكل من قد معلومة تفيد في الدنيا والأخرة


----------



## fraidi (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عاشق الوتر (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي على الملف


----------



## اسامةعباس (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بالطبع كما تعودنا اضافات متميزة من الاخ ماهر


----------



## ماهر عيون (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وفى ردودكم الرائعه التى لاتزيدنى الا حماسه لاضافه الجديد والمفيد


----------



## ahmed osman2009 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك جدا وجزاك الله الف خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## TANTAWIII (10 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا أخى 
جازاك الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المطارد1 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

جهد رائع مشكور عليه أصحابه


----------



## المطارد1 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

أريد معرفة أى دورة أبدأ آخذها وفين مع العلم أننى أعمل مسؤل أمن صناعى


----------



## المطارد1 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الشركه فى مصر وأريد أععرف الأماكن فى مصر


----------



## abuhazm (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
بصراحة مجهود ربنا يجزيك عليه خيرا
أخوك أبو حازم


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو من المشرف ان يقول لي مدي الاستفاده من دوره الاوشا وان حصلت عليها مدي اهميتها بالنسبه لسلامه والصحه المهنيه وما هي الخبره الكافيه حتي سفتي رقم واحد

حتي اكون سفتي رقم واحد بمعني الكلمه وما هي المده الكافيه والدورات الكافيه حتي اصبح سفتي رقم واحد في موقع العمل

وانا اسف علي الاطاله بس ياريت ارجو الرد وبسرعه
وشكرا مشرفنا بس انت الوحيد اللي اقدر اساله السوال ده بصفتك المشرف وارجو الرد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي أحمد
الأمر متعلق بالدورات المتواجدة في بلدكم فهنالك دورات غير موجودة في بعض البلدان وكذلك ما المطلوب للعمل ضمن منطقتكم
وتستطيع متابعة ذلك في مواضيع الأخوة حيث يدرجون عناوين لمعاهد متخصصة في ذلك حسب الدول
آمل أن تجد ضالتك


----------



## fraidi (17 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (17 نوفمبر 2008)

اولا انا بشكر المشرف علي الرد علي رسالتي واتمني ان يرد عليا في الرساله دي كمان لو امكن حضرتك تقولي الدول العربيه ماشيه علي نظام اوشا او نيوبوش ياريت تقولي مثالا علي معظم الدول العربيه عشان لو فكرت في السفر لاي دوله عربيه اكون عارف مايه علي نظام اوشا او نيوبوش وشكرا مشرفنا وانا اسف علي اسالتي بس انا بحمد ربنا اني لقيت حد يرد علي اسالتي وشكرا مره تانيه


----------



## ahmedamro (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شاكرين لكم مجهودكم الكريم


----------



## belalashraf (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sayed00 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى احمد عبد الرحمن

هل هناك فرق كبير بين الاوشا و النابوش؟؟؟ اعتقد ان دراسة المجال فى اغلبها واحده و ان كانت النابوش اعمق من الاوشا من وجهة نظرى و بالنسبه للدول العربيه معظمها تتطلب النابوش و فى السعوديه الاوشا 

فى النهايه التدريب و الخبره ضروريه للعمل بغض النظر عن المكان


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (20 نوفمبر 2008)

انا متشكر اووووووووووي فعلا احسن ميزه في المنتدي ان الكل بيساعد بعض وربنا يوقف الجميع


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن اي واحد من اخواننا في المنتدي او المشرف يقولي ما هي الدورات التي تخص تنكات البترول عشان انا عاوز اتخصص في تنكات البترول وشكرا


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو من المشرف ان يقولي معني اختصار csp وما وظيفه وعمل هذه الشهاده شكرا


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

احمدعبدالرحمن حسين قال:


> ارجو من المشرف ان يقولي معني اختصار csp وما وظيفه وعمل هذه الشهاده شكرا


 

هذه بعض الاحتمالات الممكن الحصول عليها:83::83:

:56::56: :82::82: :16::16: :55::55: :81::81:

Customer Selling Proposition
Caledonian Steam Packet Company
Calendar of State Papers England
California Society of Printmakers
California State Parks
Carlo-Schmid-Programm
Carol Shea-Porter
Center for Security Policy
Civil Services of Pakistan
Certified Safety Professional
Certified Sales Professional
Certified Service Professional
Certified Speaking Professional
Certified Staffing Professional
Chartered Society of Physiotherapy
Chicago Socialist Party
Chicken Slayer Productions
Chiral Stationary Phase in chiral column chromatography
Christian Social Party
College Student Personnel
Colorado Springs Police
Colorado State Patrol
Commonwealth Supported Place
Compulsive/chronic skin picking
Concordia University, Saint Paul
Concentrating solar power, a type of design for electricity generation and water warming.
Confederation of Societies Party
Council on Spiritual Practices
Congregation of Saint Paul
Conservation Security Program
Council Shoulder Patch or CSP, a piece of insignia on the Uniform of the Boy Scouts of America
Cornish Stannary Parliament
Credential Service Provider
Capability Sustainment Programme
Compounding of sterile preparations
Chiral Stationary Phase


----------



## مروان البرنس (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamedgad (3 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## mohamedgad (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وللأمام دائما


----------



## magdy abd alal (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## fraidi (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## safety113 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لم تقصر بشيء


----------



## المهندس حسين خالد (29 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكم على هذا الموقع الرائع وعلى هذه المعلومات القيمه
بصراحة اكثر من رائع
وخلال الشهر المقبل قد اضيف مادية قيمه جدا لهذا الموقع تتعلق بالتحقيق في الحوادث


----------



## ohaddad (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا*

مرحبا
انا علا من فلسطين، بصراحه جدا مبسوطه اني لقيت المنتدى هاد لاني كنت بدور على اي مصدر للاوشا وما لقيت وما عنا دورات لاي شي اله علاقه بال safety
عنجد شكرا الكم كتييييييييير وانا كتير مبسوطه اني اشتركت معكم.
انا بشتغل safety officer ومحتاجه لكتير معلومات لانه هون مش كتير بهتموا بهاد الموضوع بس لانه شغلي بشركه اجنبيه مهتمين كتير فيه!
ما بعرف شو بدي احكي اكتر...بتمنى نستمر بالتواصل دايما

ياريت تدعوا لاهلنا بغزة
وبتمنالكم يوم حلو:56:


----------



## dj_mach7 (21 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخواني علي ملفات الأوشا الرائعه ............. لكن للأسف ملفات ال pdf مشكلتها لما افتحها الفونت يبين نقاط ....... اما ملفات الورد فالحمدلله ما فيها شي .............. ارجو المساعده وشكرا مره ثانيه


----------



## حمدي رضوان (2 فبراير 2009)

أبحث عن تعليمات السلامة الخاصة بالمستشفيات


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكور
تابع السلسلة
بارك الله فيك
سأثبت الموضوع


----------



## ahmedcema (5 فبراير 2009)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> مشكور
> تابع السلسلة
> بارك الله فيك
> سأثبت الموضوع



*الشكر لله اخى الكريم
ويارب الاخوه كلهم يستفيدوا باذن الله

*


----------



## fraidi (6 فبراير 2009)

مشكور يا اخي على مجهودك
الحقيقة انا ابحث عن محاضر مرخص من اوشا ليقوم بعمل دوره في الدمام لعدد من المدربين في الشركة التي اعمل بها في الدمام وقد كتبت للأوشا في امريكا وردوا انهم ليس لديهم من يذهب للسعودية فهل لديك عنوان اي مدرب مرخص للحضور للدمام


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 فبراير 2009)

ملفات رائعة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 فبراير 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم
تابع باقي الملفات وسنقوم بالتثبيت إنشاء الله
ولكن يرجى إعادة تحميل الملف الثالث كونه غير موجود على موقع التحميل


----------



## alshawky (7 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي الحميد (7 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير وأجزل لك المثوبة


----------



## محمود الزاكي (7 فبراير 2009)

شكرا وان شاءالله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمودالحسيني (7 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وأسأل الله أن يزيدك من فضله وكرمه في الدنيا والأخرة


----------



## الدكرونى (7 فبراير 2009)

تحياتى الى كل من قام بالرد والتعليق 

الملف الثالث حجمة اكبر من المسموح بة حتى بعد الضغط 
كيف رفعه ارجو الافادة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 فبراير 2009)

أخي الكريم
جرب تحميله عى موقع آخر من مواقع التحميل
عسن أن يتم ذلك بإن الله
مع تقديري لجهودك


----------



## الدكرونى (8 فبراير 2009)

وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال *من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علما سهل الله له به طريقا إلى الجنة* رواه مسلم 


جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## arostom (8 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك عذيذى مهندس / غسان علوة 
اتمنى لكم دوام العطاء بقدر ما افدتنا جميعا


----------



## fraidi (8 فبراير 2009)

جزيت خيرا مع الشكرررررررررر


----------



## نور قدري (9 فبراير 2009)

_اللهم صلي علي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم_


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (9 فبراير 2009)

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك علي سيدنا محمد
ملفات لا توصف بأقل من ممتازة 
بارك الله لك اخ دكروني


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (9 فبراير 2009)

مش عارف الراجل يعمل ايه
عمل حماية علي اسطوانة التدريب وبرده ما فيش فايدة
امال الناس حتروح عنده تعمل ايه
مشكورررررررررررر جدا اخي الفاضل


----------



## ahmedcema (9 فبراير 2009)

احمد ابو جلال قال:


> مش عارف الراجل يعمل ايه
> عمل حماية علي اسطوانة التدريب وبرده ما فيش فايدة
> امال الناس حتروح عنده تعمل ايه
> مشكورررررررررررر جدا اخي الفاضل


*اخى الكريم هذه الاسطونه التى تحتوى على ملفات البوربينت انا واخدها من الدكتور وجدى سفين شخصيا وتم نسخها بعلمه وذلك بناء على طلبى منه ذلك اثناء دورة نوفمبر بالجامعه الامريكيه بالقاهره والاسطونه بدون حمايه*
والشكر لله اخى الكريم​


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (11 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفيه 
واتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## فيصل التميمي (11 فبراير 2009)

جهد يستحق ان نقول جزاك الله خيرا

لكن هل انت مختص بالسلامة المهنية


----------



## ahmedcema (12 فبراير 2009)

فيصل التميمي قال:


> جهد يستحق ان نقول جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> لكن هل انت مختص بالسلامة المهنية



*نعم اخى الكريم انا خريج علوم قسم كيمياء خاص واعمل بمجال الصحه والسلامه المهنيه
hse coordinator
ولكنى فى بدايه الطريق حيث ان خبرتى تقريبا ثلاث سنوات ونصف

*​


----------



## جمانه أحمد (13 فبراير 2009)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على خير الانام سيد المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## ابوعمر الصافي (13 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً .......... خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## Mahmoud Abou taleb (14 فبراير 2009)

*خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه*

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ابوعمر الصافي (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جداً علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## دوم متأخر (15 فبراير 2009)

لك مني ألف تحية وشكر على المجهود الأكثر من رائع 


تحياتي


----------



## fraidi (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكوروجزاك الله خيرا واذا رفعت شيء جديد اعلمنا


----------



## fraidi (20 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## medoyassin (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور
وجزاك

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور
وجزاك الله


----------



## باداود سعيد (28 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم والدكتور وجدي فؤاد ، هذا عمل سوف يستفيد منه الكثير علماً انني ادرس مادة السلامه المهنية في إحدى الكليات اسأل الله لكم الأجر والثواب.


----------



## طلال القحيص (1 مارس 2009)

مجهود رائع وتشكر عليه وربى يوفقك 

وسوف ارفق لك ملف عن دورة Near miss training in electrical


----------



## ابن الجزيرة (2 مارس 2009)

الله يجزاك خير.......


----------



## صاصا الغالي (5 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم بس فيه بعض الملفات مش بتجمل ارجو مرجعتها


----------



## الديب ن (6 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## الديب ن (6 مارس 2009)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود في توسيع الثقافة في مجال السلامة


----------



## احلى مهندس (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الملفات المفيده

تقبل تحياتي 
وخالص شكري


----------



## fraidi (11 مارس 2009)

شكراً لك على هذه المشاركة المفيدة


----------



## abosaeed (12 مارس 2009)

عزيزي المهندس غسان 
لايمكنني فتح ملفات البور بوينت افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا 
اخوكم ابوسعيد


----------



## كلام الزهور (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز ماهرعيون 
مجهود رائع ومشكور عليه


----------



## بريان (13 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود المميز شكراااا جزيلا


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (21 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و نطمع فى أن تكمل لنا باقى الملفات


----------



## mohamedgad (24 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المسلمى (24 مارس 2009)

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على خير الانام سيد المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
مع تقديري لجهودك , جزيت خيرا


----------



## abosaeed (25 مارس 2009)

الاعزاء الافاضل
ملفات البور بوينت لاتفتح افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Bajji (25 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 


وجزاك الله خير 


وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 


وشكرا على المجهود المميز


تحياتي
Bajji Elhoussain


----------



## alaa eldin farag (25 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك وجعلك زخراً للإسلام والمسلمين قول أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (30 مارس 2009)

الف شكرا علي هذه الملفات الرائعة لكن ارجو من جميع الزملاء المشاركة في ترجمة ملفات السلامة الي اللغة العربية
و ذلك لانها لغة القران و ايضا للتسهيل علي الزملاء الغير متقنين للغة الانجليزية بالرغم من اهمية اللغة الانجليزية في عالم السلامة


----------



## medhat56 (1 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

مشكور علي المجهود العظيم:12:

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## medhat56 (5 أبريل 2009)

بارك اللة لك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## medhat56 (5 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## abkk (13 أبريل 2009)

شاكرين ومقدرين مجهودكم أخوي


----------



## حازم قنديل (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
لقد استفدت من اسهاماتكم كثيرا 
جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## mostafag4 (13 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

i need osha construction please


----------



## أيمن بحار (14 أبريل 2009)

أشكر كل المشاركين فى عرض هذه الملفات الهامة وأخص بالذكر المهندس غســان


----------



## Ahmed9113 (17 أبريل 2009)

الله يبارك فيك معلومات مفيده وموقع متميز


----------



## عبد العزيز محمود ج (18 أبريل 2009)

_بارك الله فيكوجزاك الله خيرا على هذه الاسطوانة_​


----------



## hamany 1950 (20 أبريل 2009)

ارجو منكم مساعدتي في العثور علي معلومات عن الأمن والسلامة في المستشفيات وكيفية ادارتها وكذالك اجميع اقسامها والسكن الخاص بالممرضات وكيفية ادارته


----------



## ahmed elhady (20 أبريل 2009)

الله ينور عليك 
أخيك أحمد الهادى 
خبير السلامة بميناء السخنه dpworld sokhna


----------



## os2_78 (22 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وربنا يجعلها فى صحيفة حسناتك


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (25 أبريل 2009)

Thank you very much my friend


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (27 أبريل 2009)

الف شكرا علي مجهودك الرائع لكن للعلم ماهو مصدر هذه المعلومات


----------



## الدكرونى (28 أبريل 2009)

*الف شكرا علي مجهودك الرائع لكن للعلم ماهو مصدر هذه المعلومات*​اخى العزيز 
هذة المواد تم الحصول 
عليها اثناء حضورى لتلك الكورس
والتى يقوم الدكتور المسئول
بشرحها تفصيلا اثناء
هذا الكورس
والقصد من نشرها ابتغاء وجة الله تعالى لنشر العلم واشكر كل من قام الرد


----------



## Wael Hamed (1 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما


----------



## ali_roshdy (2 مايو 2009)

*أنشاء اللة في ميزان حسناتك*

ربنا يكرمك يا مهندس غسان و يجعل عملك أنشاء اللة في ميزان حسناتك



المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> نرفق لكم ملف حماية القوى السمعية وتأثيرات الضجيج


----------



## mohamed lashin (9 مايو 2009)

الف الف شكررررررررررررررررر


----------



## kkhhll (11 مايو 2009)

اخوي غسان ... بارك الله فيك وفي جهدك المميز انت وبقية الاخوان ... والله يعطيكم الف عافية ..​ 
لدي استفسار عن موقع الاوشا بحكم خبرتكم في التعامل مع الكم الهائل من المعلومات بالموقع ..​ 
استفساري ... هل يوجد بالموقع معايير او تعليمات للسلامة الواجب مراعاتها عند اجراء عمليات ​ 
الصيانة الدورية او الطارئة بالمنشآت البتروكيماوية بشكل خاص أو الصناعية بشكل عام ؟؟؟ ​ 
وكذلك الاجراءات او التعليمات الواجب مراعاتها وتوافرها عند التعاقد مع مقاولي الصيانة لهذه ​ 
المنشآت ( الصيانة التعاقدية ) ؟؟؟ ​ 
واذا كانت متوفره فهل هي متاحة باللغة العربية ؟؟؟ ​ 
ياليت تقدمون لي المساعدة في هذا الموضوع .. لدي بحث علمي في هذا الجانب .. واجد ​ 
صعوبة في الحصول عليها من الموقع .. بحكم اللغة .. فياليت تنزلون ملفات عنها هنا .. ​ 
او تزودوني بروابط مباشره لها ... ​ 
ولكم مني الف شكر وتقدير ... وتقبلو خالص تقديري والله لا يحرمكم الاجر ..ويجعل ذلك ​ 
في ميزان حسناتكم ...​


----------



## مصطفى منصور2 (12 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خير وبارك فيكم وزادكم من فضله وكل من قد معلو*
​


----------



## علي حسين اليحيا (15 مايو 2009)

احسنت وبارك الله فيك لك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## aoa_2000 (16 مايو 2009)

المهندس غسان

نبيل عواد الغباري 

Ahmedcema

ألف شكر لكم على إثرائكم الموضوع بهذه الملفات والتي طالما بحثت عنها

فجزاكم الله ألف خير وكتب الله أجركم


----------



## aoa_2000 (16 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا غالي


----------



## eman321 (16 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (17 مايو 2009)

بارك الله بكم وبجهودكم الرائعة.


----------



## عليوات (18 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو تزويدي ببعض الأمور الهامة المتعلقة بتصاريح العمل في المنشآت الصناعية


----------



## ahmed elghopary (18 مايو 2009)

اشكركم علي هذه الافاده الطيبه


----------



## bouzaida (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم دكتور هل بامكانك تزويدي بعنوان الجامعة الامريكية بالقاهرة osha


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (21 مايو 2009)

*من مواضيع السلامة من اوشا*

مرفق من مواضيع بالعربية من اوشا عن 
الضجيج


----------



## ahmed body (21 مايو 2009)

المعلومات قيمة للغاية وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## nass222 (27 مايو 2009)

جــــــــــزاكم الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## mostafag4 (27 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## حكيم لبنان (31 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## psy2007dz (5 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجازاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (6 يونيو 2009)

*السلامة من الاشعاعات*

ملف حول السلامة / الاشعاعات من اوشا


----------



## sayed00 (6 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخى نبيل على مشاركاتك المفيدة


----------



## ابو سرويه (8 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور يا باش مهندس


----------



## نتانجن (10 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه*

موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## فتوح (11 يونيو 2009)

والله أبدعتم

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## حسونه الكبير (12 يونيو 2009)

هذا الموضع والموضوع السابقالخاص بالمواصفة18001 أكثر من رائع نشكر م/ غسان خليل على هذا المجهود العظيم جزاكم الله خيرا ونفعنا الله بهذا العلم وشكرا 
حسونه الكبير


----------



## eng_mohamed24 (13 يونيو 2009)

*مشكور على هذا لملف الممتاز .. وأرجو وضع الكزيد ان كان لديك بقية مواضيع الأوشا باللغة العربية 
لك أجمل تحياتي*​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (15 يونيو 2009)

*مخاطر الاماكن المغلقة*

تاليا المخاطر الخاصة بالاماكن المغلقة من اوشا .


----------



## جميل قاسم (16 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله الفخير


----------



## bo salem (19 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفى نسلك وادخلك فسيح جناته فقد نفعتنى بعلمك اسأل الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## حمود البدري (20 يونيو 2009)

انا محتاج وباسرع وقت الى كيفية عمل جهاز variant )hb. electrophoresis)


----------



## عمرعبدالباقي عثمان (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بحاجه الى كتاب لتخميدالاصوات في الدكتات


----------



## ستارعبدالجبار (27 يونيو 2009)

ممنون جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## khaled salah (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المجهودشكرا شكرا


----------



## ابراهيم-82 (9 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير واسال الله عزوجل أن يحشرني واياك وجميع المسلمين برفقة الرسول في الفردوس الاعلى


----------



## madien (12 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
عذرا لم اعرف لمن توجه هذه التشكرات


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يوليو 2009)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عذرا لم اعرف لمن توجه هذه التشكرات


 
أخي جلال هذه الردود تكون في زاوية الـ osha وأقوم بنقلها لهذه الزاوية ليبقى الموضوع الأساسي مترابط


----------



## morgan123 (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود
ولكن اريد ان ادرس دورة الاوشا في الجامعة الامريكية للحصول علي الشهادة
وشكرا


----------



## almsthi222l (25 يوليو 2009)

مهندس غسان يعطيك العافية على المعلومات المفيدة بس لو سمحت أنا من السعودية وأريد أن ادرس تخصص السلامة والإطفاء لأهميته وندرته أرجو من الله ثم منكم المساعدة حتى لو تكون الدراسة عن بعد وكيف الطريقة انتظر ردك بأسرع وقت ممكن ولو سمحت يمكن تضيف لنا بريد لنستطيع نتواصل معك وشكررراًًًً


----------



## abedsh000 (29 يوليو 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## تيسير حيمور (3 أغسطس 2009)

اخي المهندس غسان
اشكر جهودك على طرح موضوع السلامه المهنيه واتمنى من الجميع الاستفاده من المرفقات لما فيها من معلومات قيمه جداً وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## جميل المقطري (3 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## safewaysafety (6 أغسطس 2009)

_*المهندس غسان مشكوعلي الجهد المميز و طرح موضوع السلامه المهنيه واتمنى من الجميع الاستفاده منها لما فيها من معلومات قيمه *_​


----------



## المستهب (26 أغسطس 2009)

منذ زمن وأنا أبحث عن مثل هذة المعلومات القيمة عن السلامة فلكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان والله يحفظكم


----------



## صفوان اصف (26 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخواني 
اين اجد هذه الملفات باللغة الانجليزيه


----------



## FAREEDUJS (4 سبتمبر 2009)

any ...files pls i need it ...thanks alot


----------



## ahmedroustom (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مواضيع رائعة ومفيدة بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجزاكم عن الأمة الإسلامية والعربية خيراً


----------



## mmelsyed (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الكم الهائل من الملفات
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hossammeligy (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اريد معرفة هل يوجد لائحة عقوبات زجزاءات على العاملين المخالفين


----------



## hossammeligy (16 سبتمبر 2009)

اريد لوحات ارشادية باللغة العربية ولوحات تعليمية للامن الصناعى


----------



## hossammeligy (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو من السادة المهندسين اصحاب المعلومات الوفيرة المتعلقة بالامن الصناعى اعداد محاضرات مرئية ومسموعة على الانترنت


----------



## جمال سعدالله (18 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## THRWAT_Z (23 أكتوبر 2009)

thnx


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا الكم الوافر من المعلومات القيمة حول الـ osha


----------



## nodamoon (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسي لكل جديد


----------



## nodamoon (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسي لكل جديد


----------



## هشام ابوشوك (3 نوفمبر 2009)

سلمكم الله وشكرا جزيل على المعلومات المهمة


----------



## على محمد اسماعيل (4 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## omar7271 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله الف خير وعافية
وليه سؤال ممكن مخطط لابواب الطوارئ لصالات المناسبات


----------



## zico09 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

pls send me the password of ppt of the introduction to HSE


----------



## الرجل الزكى (13 نوفمبر 2009)

ياجماعة انا خريج كلية تجارة واعمل فى مجال السفتى واخدة دورات تدربية فى الاؤشا وعاوز ادرس دراسة معتمدة تئهلنى لهذا المجال والايميل [email protected]


----------



## الرجل الزكى (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله محمد (ص) 
*ياجماعة انا خريج كلية تجارة واعمل فى مجال السفتى واخدة دورات تدربية فى الاؤشا وعاوز ادرس دراسة معتمدة تئهلنى لهذا المجال والايميل [email protected]*​


----------



## as3ate (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي الرجل الذكي

لو انت من مصر ممكن تتجه للجامعة الامريكية و تتقدم لدورات و امتحان الأوشا هناك


----------



## متميز100 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وفي الدكتور غسان على ه\ا الجهد الكبير


----------



## متميز100 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يسعدكم في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## متميز100 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

لقد كونت مكتبة رائعة جدا عن السلامة وسوف اقوم بطباعتها ووضعها في مكتبة العمل


----------



## متميز100 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

سكرا لكم اله احفظ الحجاج وبلغهم ماربهم وتقبل سعيهم


----------



## mohaturki (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلاً*

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## sohelo (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين على هذا الجهد والمكتبة الرائعة ولدي سؤال كيف يتم التوفيق بين اللغة العربية والانكليزية في المصطلحات والتقارير ...وغيره


----------



## sohelo (9 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز جدا ولدي سوال هل يوجد امكانية لاخذ هذه الدورة عن طريق التعليم عن بعد اقصد بالانترنت ؟


----------



## yahia kamal (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخى واتمنى ان يحدث بينا تعاون مثمر فى الأيام المقبلة بمشيئة الله تعالى


----------



## hany mossad (12 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## abosaeed (14 ديسمبر 2009)

عزيزي العضو احمد سيما 
مشكور اخي على ملفات البور بوينت ولكن عندما نريد فتح الرابط الموقع خارج الخدمة نرجوا التكرم بالافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## as3ate (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
في انتظار المزيد


----------



## ابوجودة النجم (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر على الموضوعات المفيدة


----------



## fafafyfy (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس احمد زكى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## د/محمد سعد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشاركات ممتازة، ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## طه نصر (30 ديسمبر 2009)

طيب عفوا يامهندسين الآن رايح الدوام سأتواصل معكم مساءاً


----------



## fire fighter (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد ان اشترك ف هذه الدورة افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علومنجي (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الا كنت اعرفه ان الاوشا انشاءات وصناعات الاثنين سوا بيتخدو ف 3 ايام ب 600ج

جيت اتصل علشان احجز في دوره الاوشا الا الدكتور وجدي بيديها قالو لي
ان الدكتور وجدي قسم الانشاءات لوحدها والصناعات لوحدها 

ان الدكتور هيدي الاوشا انشاءات لوحدها ب 500ج لمده اربع ايام من الساعه 5 م ودي ان شاء الله هتبتدأ يوم الاحد 3/1 /2010 ان شاء الله

اما اوشا صناعات قالو علي اخر واحد وهتبقي برده ب 500ج لمده 4 ايام


----------



## الديوان (2 يناير 2010)

*
أحسن الله نيتك وجعلها خالصة لوجهه الكريم 
وجزاك الله بكل حرف منها حسنة وأبعد عنك سيئة ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب
اللهم اّمــــــين*​


----------



## enwaijee (10 يناير 2010)

يعطيك الله العافية


----------



## hammhamm44 (11 يناير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss and 1000000000000000000000000000000 thank


----------



## عمر كاممل (14 يناير 2010)

شكراًجزيلً


----------



## علي حسين اليحيا (17 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## علي حسين اليحيا (17 يناير 2010)

وفق الله


----------



## sh.shatnawi (20 يناير 2010)

thanks alot for your efforts


----------



## almaktary99 (26 يناير 2010)

مشكور على جهدكم


----------



## عمروصلاح (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذا الكم الهائل من الملفات
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف الاسكندراني (1 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك في توصيل وتأصيل المعلومات و حقآ استفد منها وبطبقها في العمل أشكرك 
م .غسان خليل


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 00000000000000000


----------



## محمد المسارير (7 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيكم العآفيهـ ..

وجزآكم الله كل خير ..!


----------



## ahmedelarabyhse (13 فبراير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## م ابو فارس (14 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات

الف شكر لك لانه عندي دورة في الosha

وبكذا تكون عندي معلومات كثيرة

تحياتي


----------



## ammartaha (17 فبراير 2010)

أريد كتب عربية عن السلامة الصناعية أرجوكم ساعدوني يامهندسين


----------



## رمزة الزبير (20 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سيد 84 (4 مارس 2010)

جازاك الله خيرا ونتمنى المزيد فى مجال الجودة


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (7 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا على الملفات


----------



## خالد صفوق (8 مارس 2010)

مشكور على الاعمل الحلوة


----------



## msbagh (25 مارس 2010)

عرض جيد وجميلوشكرا للمجهود


----------



## سلطان عبد الحميد (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا الك كتير كتير وبارك الله فيك لاني كنت في امس الحاجة لهذه المواضيع مش قادر اعبرلك عن شعوري
شكرا الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## mohamed_osman_egy (29 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## AbdulRahman Ahmed (30 مايو 2010)

perfect


----------



## sweet evil (5 يونيو 2010)

thanks ya bash


----------



## وائل زمزمي (16 يونيو 2010)

الف الف الف شكر 
الحقيقة موضوع مفيد ورائع 
الله يعطيكم العافية 
وشكرا لكل من ساهم بالفائدة 
مدير قسم صحة وسلامة المشاريع 
وائل زمزمي​


----------



## بشار الكتبي (17 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلها في ميزانكم يوم القيامة يوم لاينفع مال ولا بنون
وشكراً


----------



## عمار فائق (18 يونيو 2010)

احسنت وبالرك الله فيك


----------



## نديم البراري (19 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر لهذه المشاركة القيمة بماتعنيه الكلمه


----------



## الهزيع (29 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور

:20:
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## ابراهيم طيفور (3 يوليو 2010)

تسلم ايدك على المواضيع الهامه بس فى سؤال مهم ارجوا الرد س: فى حالة وجود تسرب غاز 
h2s
فىمنطقه ما وكان اتجاه الغاز شمالى جنوبى فى اى اتجاه يسلكه العمال فى الخروج من المنطقه شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابراهيم طيفور (9 يوليو 2010)

مفيش مشكله بالنسبه للديك ( شكرا على المعلومات القيمه بخصوص غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين )


----------



## الكترومانو (11 يوليو 2010)

ملفات رائعة و عملية جدا و مهمة جدا 
الف الف الف شكر
جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا


----------



## محمدالعلي (14 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم وجعلها في ميزانكم يوم القيامة يوم لاينفع مال ولا بنون
وشكراً*​


----------



## abdoabdo111 (14 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي*​


----------



## هيثم اسماعيل محمد (16 يوليو 2010)

الملفات لا تفتح


----------



## بوراكانq (7 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيكم العافية
اخ ايمن لو كان هناك كورس جديد اتمنى اخطارنا قبله بشهر حتى يكون الوقت مناسب للسفر والحجز والترتيب


----------



## ندى الورود (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## durmet (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## طه مخلوف (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*مجهود كبير*

بارك الله لكم في علمكم وزادكم من فيض علمه سبحانه وتعالى:75::75::75::20::20::20:


----------



## foueddca (5 يناير 2011)

tank you very much


----------



## aboharidy (6 يناير 2011)

thank you


----------



## imabohilal (12 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## بوحصة (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حلم عالم (30 مايو 2011)

مشكور 


يا ليت تجاوب على سوالي 
ما مفهوم المنشأة الصناعية 

ما هي النصائح التي اقدمها لموظف جديد في منشأة كيميائية


----------



## chemnasser (29 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hseabc (18 يوليو 2011)

مواضيع مهمة في safety
http://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/home


----------



## srdc (18 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------



## حازم غالى (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي


----------



## shozien (25 يناير 2012)

علمنى الصيد ولا تعطينى سمكة


----------



## Eng.hemo505 (5 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ..أخ غسان ..انا حاب استشيرك ..انا جديث التخرج من قسم هندسه صناعيه ..وحاب موضوع الصحه والسلامه ..هل هناك دورات لي هاذا المجال وهل سوف تفيدني حيث انا حديت التخرج وهل سوف استفيد منها ..او لابد من الخبره اولا وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## dahy98 (24 مارس 2012)

اناحاولت كتيير احملها من المنتدي ولا يوجد شئ


----------



## alzeer2020 (17 أبريل 2012)

لم تحمل معي 

أعتقد أن هناك مشكلة في الملف


----------



## amriano87 (14 أبريل 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ادهم عزت (30 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله وشكرا على المجهو الجبار


----------



## سليم صبرة (29 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

